# My roof tiles fall and hit neighbours solar panel



## athene_niu (17 Oct 2017)

thanks for your help in advance. Things happened yesterday during the storm. My house tiles fall and hit my neighbors two solar panels. I guess the cost for solar panel would cost a lot. So I asked my insurance company,but I was told I can only claim my own property.My neighbour has to do her own. 
Anybody know if the issue was caused by the storm and if my neighbour claimed against me. Will my no claim record be affected? And so do my neighbor? 
Thanks


----------



## michaelm (17 Oct 2017)

athene_niu said:


> I was told I can only claim my own property.My neighbour has to do her own.


That sounds right to me.  If your neighbour is with the same insurer as you that might simplify matters.


----------



## athene_niu (17 Oct 2017)

michaelm said:


> That sounds right to me.  If your neighbour is with the same insurer as you that might simplify matters.


Does that mean in case we are on different insurance company, I would lose my no claim bonus and my insurance company would pay for her loss.


----------



## michaelm (17 Oct 2017)

Either way I expect that you will both have to claim from your own insurance.  A few years ago a tree fell into my friend's garden, from next door, damaging his wall.  When he went to claim the insurance company dragged their heels . . until it turned out that the neighbour was with the same company.  Then it simplified.  I don't know the minutiae of it.


----------



## PGF2016 (17 Oct 2017)

The issue with your roof was caused by the storm. Your insurance should cover that. 

Your neighbours issue was caused by the storm. The fact that the tiles came from your house is irrelevant. It was not an act of vandalism. Your neighbours insurance should cover their house.


----------



## athene_niu (17 Oct 2017)

PGF2016 said:


> The issue with your roof was caused by the storm. Your insurance should cover that.
> 
> Your neighbours issue was caused by the storm. The fact that the tiles came from your house is irrelevant. It was not an act of vandalism. Your neighbours insurance should cover their house.


So if myself and my neighbour made the claim, our no claim bonus would be affected I guess and next year the price would increase ?


----------



## PGF2016 (17 Oct 2017)

athene_niu said:


> So if myself and my neighbour made the claim, our no claim bonus would be affected I guess and next year the price would increase ?


 I would guess so. Best to ask the insurance company.


----------



## Ravima (21 Oct 2017)

If you have a legal liability, then your insurance will look after you. That does not mean it will pay for your neighbours solar panel. You might not be legally liable. Neighbour should claim under their policy and you under yours for your respective damage. Leave the insurers to sort out the mess thereafter


----------



## Brendan Burgess (21 Oct 2017)

I am wondering if any of you who are replying are working in insurance or are you just guessing.  I am not an insurance expert, but this seems to me to be what will happen. 

If a slate from my neighbour's house damaged my house, I would claim from my neighbour and I would expect my neighbour to sort it out quickly. 

Whether their insurer covers them or not doesn't seem in any way relevant to me.  If their insurance does not cover it, they will have to pay for it. 

If I claim on my insurance, the first question they will have is "Have you claimed from your neighbour?".

Many years ago, I worked in an insurance company Amev. 
We got a claim in from a woman whose washing had been damaged by the neighbour's dog. She claimed under the contents section.
We told her to claim from the neighbour.
Next we got a claim from the neighbour under her public liability cover.
There was a €100 excess on the contents section and no excess on the public liability, so it would have been cheaper for us to sort out the first claim. 

Brendan


----------



## Leo (23 Oct 2017)

I think you would have to be proven negligent in your maintenance of the roof to have a liability for falling tiles. Your insurer will refuse any claim made by your neighbour unless backed up with proof of negligence. They'll need to claim from their own insurance, and their insurance company will likely confirm this over the phone.

Now that you have had an issue with the roof, best get it looked at by someone competent.


----------

